# Mar 12-13 2021 Wallhanger



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow what a way to start the season. Troll or jig didn't matter everything was on fire.
Got me a piggy for the wall jigging 31in 12.11lb
Best jig bite I have ever had no doubt.
Trolled B can area. 1.1-1.3mph
Jigged several reefs with cone being the best.
Chrome bandits and captain Jay blades
Hell we even caught 2 on a big joshy just messing around.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Wow what a way to start the season. Troll or jig didn't matter everything was on fire.
> Got me a piggy for the wall jigging 31in 12.11lb
> Best jig bite I have ever had no doubt.
> Trolled B can area. 1.1-1.3mph
> ...


Nice fish, did you get the big one jigging or trolling.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

I just re read your post, saw it was jigging.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Man, those are some nice fish. 

Meanwhile, I went out to a local reservoir stocked with walleye on friday, crawled around nearly breaking my leg on the riprap twice, and went home empty handed about 3 hours later. 

Enjoy your stocked freezer, sir.


----------



## SNOOK5151 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report appreciate the info, can’t wait to get up there


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice fish for the wall. I like jigging the best, lots of fun.


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip at the gas station!!!! Made our trip. Awesome fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

crown330 said:


> Thanks for the tip at the gas station!!!! Made our trip. Awesome fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to help you out. Did ya wack em?


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes didn’t take long at all. Trolled for a bit and jigged the rest of the day. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

What kind of jig did you use


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Purple hair jigs and sonars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

crown330 said:


> Purple hair jigs and sonars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. Glad you smacked em.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> What kind of jig did you use


Captian Jay's blade bait


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I forgot a few details.
I brought up a clothes dryer for a buddy in the back of my truck. I had the cover on my boat, took my rodholders and threw em in my truck bed. 
Well while geting the dryer out we sat the rod holders on the ground in front of his house. Stayed and shot the sheet for about an hour then headed to another buddy's place where we stayed.
Woke up early and our plan was to go to Catawba to launch and my other 3 buds were going to B/C can area. That way we could find the fish faster for Saturdays fishing.
We grab breakfast n head to Catawba. Soon as I hit the parking lot I think of the rod holders.
Son of a.....
So we turn n burn all the way back west to where we left the holders.
Now we're feeling pressed on time so we launch out of the Tousaint river (buddies private launch) head out to B can since my guys in the other boat were at C can.
Soon as we set down and set lines not even 5 mins were on fish. Pretty solid action. Buddies boat only had 3 by this time. They head our way. By the time they get to us we we dam near limited out. We trolled side by side just slamming fish trolling.
We reset our troll over the same line 2 times. On the 3rd they call my cell that there boat was dead in the water. So I head back over to them and give them my trolling battery and its gets them back in thankfully.
Porkys pizza rest of the evening...love that place.
So glad I forgot my rod holders lol
This was just Friday 😆
Saturday was the day the wall hanger was caught and that day was epic also, but this post is already long winded


----------



## Hotboat (Jan 3, 2018)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Wow what a way to start the season. Troll or jig didn't matter everything was on fire.
> Got me a piggy for the wall jigging 31in 12.11lb
> Best jig bite I have ever had no doubt.
> Trolled B can area. 1.1-1.3mph
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

When you guys are jigging, do you spotlock/anchor up or do you just drift?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Guess that was the reason you ended up going out of Tousaint? Did your buddy end up with a dead battery or was it electric issue? Always nice to have another boater close by for assistance.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

bearcat3993 said:


> When you guys are jigging, do you spotlock/anchor up or do you just drift?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my small boat we used the trolling motor to stay slow. My buddies 27ft boat we used a drift sock. Caught the biggin on the 27 boat but we caught more large fish in my small boat staying still or barley drifting.


Kenlow1 said:


> Guess that was the reason you ended up going out of Tousaint? Did your buddy end up with a dead battery or was it electric issue? Always nice to have another boater close by for assistance.


He wasnt sure, so when we got back to the dock I jumped in and gave it a look over. Asked him what all he did to it this winter. He installed a new radio and missed a wire nut, exposed wire popped a fuse. Thankfully it popped the fuse and didn't cause a fire. The charging system was not working while the outboard was running and I didn't have time to fully look it over. Hopefully its just a few popped fuses causing the issue and not the charging system on the motor.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I forgot to update this thread last summer. Since the fever is buring strong figured I'd post a pic of the finished product.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful mount.Definately a worthy fish to mount.Like the picture and the lure too.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great looking mount! How much per inch now is the going rate? Used to be $10 to $11?


----------



## TM1 (May 31, 2021)

I STARTED THE SAME WAY LAST WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY TROLLIN BY GREEN ANY FARTHER WEST WAS MUD LIMITED BOTH DAYS ON BANDITS BLUE CHROME AND BLUE SHINER MY GO TO BAIT FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS CANT BEAT EM OFF OF IT NICE CATCH MY BIG ONE 29.6 10.8


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Great looking fish! Where did you get her mounted?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Kenlow1 said:


> Great looking mount! How much per inch now is the going rate? Used to be $10 to $11?


Its right around that price still but I also added that rock structure so that upped the price a pinch.



Bass knuckles said:


> Great looking fish! Where did you get her mounted?


Bibs Taxidermy south of Oak harbor on Rt19. Ryan is a good dude and and encourages you to bother him/stop and drink a beer once a week about when your mount will be done lol.


----------

